
Motivated People Don't Need a Job Title - gjstein
http://www.cachestocaches.com/2018/1/hire-motivated-people-without-job-title/
======
eesmith
I can think of a couple of times where a job title is important.

Self-motivated people can work too much. A job title can help remind them
where to stop, and can provide support to that person in arguing why to not
take on more work.

Job titles provide a baseline reference for the outside world. That was a
lousy description, so I'll give examples.

If you apply for a loan, they'll want to know your job title. A job title
which reflects one's position and authority in a company is a proxy for both
current income and expected career path; information the loan company uses to
help make an offer.

If you apply for a new job, then the job titles of your previous work act as a
summary of what you did, and if you did more than that then you can highlight
them in the description.

(And remember, some companies may call previous places of employment to verify
job title and dates employed, so having an accurate title is important.)

